# Is there a North American distributor that has software for the V10TDi



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

My dad has had his V-8 Treg for almost 10 months, which is as long as he ever keeps cars.
Basically, he is looking at a BMW X5 4.8si or a V10 TDi. 
The only reason he wants the V10 is because of the article he read here about the chipped ones in Europe laying down 690 lbft of torque, and like 375 hp.
The only problem is that the usual suspects - APR and GIAC, don't make chips for TDis. Does UPsolute?


----------



## Big Joe (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (VarLordahl)*

"the chipped ones in Europe laying down 690 lbft of torque, and like 375 hp."
I heard that too. One problem I also heard is that the ones made in Euorpe should stay in Euorpe, as they will not work in the V10 TDI sold in North America.
Here are two American (One Canidan, One USA) companies that have the chips:
Canadian Company:
tuned from 313 hp To 367 hp & torque: 555 ft lbs @ 2000 to 629 ft lbs @ 2000
Prices (in Canadian Dollars) $895
http://www.autobraun.com/abd/c...id=25
US Company:
V10 TDI chip (ecu) upgrade raises hp to 370 and torque to 630 ft/lbs of torque!! $1295.00
http://www.dynocomp.com/vw.php?view=vw
WTF? What a price diffrence?








I would like to see 690 lbft of torque


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Big Joe)*

Autobraun seems to be only a distributor for Wetterauer, whoever they are. Not sure about Dyno-Comp.
I don't understand why you say that the European "chips" will only work on European V10s? Where did you get the info that the engines are different?
I was in touch with Tuningbox of Belgium. They seemed to have a good setup for the V10 as it is its own black box that fits between the ECU and different sensors according to their website. They passed my inquiry on to their American distributor. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem that he has any type of website or even a company as his emails to me were just from his wife's personal email address and he never signed them with any company name. He also failed to explain how the Tuningbox system works. 
There are many other chip tuners in Europe that have kits for the V10 such as Kamei but I haven't been investigating them.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (spockcat)*

Wouldn't one have to take into account when increasing torque by such a magnitude the other parts of the car and their ability to withstand the increased force, such as tranny, drivetrain, just to name a few? Seems slightly risky to me, especially when the car is so powerful already.


----------



## Big Joe (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (spockcat)*

"I don't understand why you say that the European "chips" will only work on European V10s? Where did you get the info that the engines are different?" - Spokcat
Spokcat, I spent hours searching the net for a company that make the best chip for the V10 TDI.
I cannot verify where I read that European "chips" will only work on European V10s, but I did read it posted more than once. It may not be true at all. It may be that people make those types of statements because one cannot read or speak German. The problem may not be in the chip at all, but in ones own inability to install the product due to the language barrier. If that is the case, I guess I did not help by perpetrating and furthering the myth.
I would appreciate info on any company that supplied the performance chip for the V10 TDI, as long as their site supported a multi lingual format that included English.
I would love to get the most bang for the buck, but I admit, I cannot read German, and am not good at converting metric power units to the standard hp and ft/lb which with we are familiar.
In Europe it is called "chip tuning." 
This search will produce many, many European companies with "the chip."
http://search.yahoo.com/search...uareg
Anyone have any positive feedback or information to share?


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Big Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Joe* »_"I don't understand why you say that the European "chips" will only work on European V10s? Where did you get the info that the engines are different?" - Spokcat
Spokcat, I spent hours searching the net for a company that make the best chip for the V10 TDI.
I cannot verify where I read that European "chips" will only work on European V10s, but I did read it posted more than once. It may not be true at all. It may be that people make those types of statements because one cannot read or speak German. The problem may not be in the chip at all, but in ones own inability to install the product due to the language barrier. If that is the case, I guess I did not help by perpetrating and furthering the myth.
I would appreciate info on any company that supplied the performance chip for the V10 TDI, as long as their site supported a multi lingual format that included English.
I would love to get the most bang for the buck, but I admit, I cannot read German, and am not good at converting metric power units to the standard hp and ft/lb which with we are familiar.
In Europe it is called "chip tuning." 
This search will produce many, many European companies with "the chip."
http://search.yahoo.com/search...uareg
Anyone have any positive feedback or information to share?









Well (I am the original poster here







) I'll asnwer these questions.
first off, * Why european chips won't work on the NA cars.*
Put very simply, even if the engines are the same (I'm not sure if they are), we don't have low-sulfur Diesel fuel here in the states yet. Emissions laws require all US gas stations to start selling low-sulfur fuel by January 2006. COntrary to what most idiots will tell you, the reason why you don't see any of hte high-performance TDi engines from Europe in the American lineup (I.e. the 2.0l 170hp 4 cylinder sport diesel, etc..) is that our diesel fuel is terrible.
The reason it has taken so long for us to catch up is that for the past decade, Trucker's unions have been lobbying like crazy to keep high-sulfur diesel in the states (it costs less).
In January 2006, look for diesel to cost about $.20 more per gallon, and look for a host of car companies to roll out their diesel offerings. Honda will release the deisel Civic, Toyota is developing a passenger-car diesel engine, and a host of others. 
Also, I can read German if you want me to.


----------



## Big Joe (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (VarLordahl)*

VarLordahl, 
Good answer.
The logic ties in with something I have posted at:
California has upped the ante with smog regulations thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1605157
"Fuel of the Future"
I am particularly interested in Low Sulfur High Cetane Diesel fuel, as I just purchased a new 2004 VW Toureg with the V-10 TDI Diesel (which is supposed to run really well on the aforementioned fuel) See link to engine specs:
http://www.germancarfans.com/n...age=7
Anyway, in my reading I found a really great story with great illustrations:
Henry Ford, Charles Kettering and the "Fuel of the Future"
Abstract
The fuel of the future, according to both Henry Ford and Charles F. Kettering, was ethyl alcohol made from farm products and cellulosic materials. Ford, of course, is well known as an automotive inventor; Kettering was the head of research at General Motors and a highly respected inventor in his own right.
http://www.runet.edu/~wkovarik/papers/fuel.html
The Transition to Ultra-Low-Sulfur Diesel Fuel: Effects on Prices and Supply
http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/se...5.htm
THE "CLEAN DIESEL ACT OF 2003"
http://www.house.gov/commerce_...c.htm
Fuel properties
http://imartinez.etsin.upm.es/...s.htm
P.S.
I think that by 2006 all the automotive fuels will have higher specifications and be reformulated.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for the V10TDi (VarLordahl)*

Just a thought....
How important is it to you that its a VW
What if Dodge built a Durango with a Cummins diesel?
300hp, 555ftlbs.
There are so many more performance mods 
out there for U.S. deisels vs. the German ones.
You could easily have a diesel SUV with
420hp, 905ftlbs
Where I live, there are guys with 
pickups that sport those numbers already.(believe it or not)
If Dodge built it , I might consider.


----------



## Big Joe (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for the V10TDi (Richard1)*

Richard1,
Everything you state is true, except that the US manufactures transmissions are sh!t! They are far behind in getting with a fifth, or six-speed box (or double overdrive set up. I wish). This is caused by the collusion and the symbiotic relationship they maintain with Big Oil.
When they (U.S. auto manufacturers) start gearing things right, and worrying about the symbiotic relationship the need to maintain with the consumer, then they will build them better. Joe Public will then start seeing better MPG and better MP$.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Big Joe)*

The reason that Euro chips won't work in a US spec TDI is simple....VW uses a different digital "language" to write the codes for US spec cars...If I dig around, I know I have the specifics somewhere...BMW does the same thing...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (mr.vw)*

You're going to need to come up with some proof on that statement before I believe that. I've never seen a chip manufacturer's website that mentioned their chips won't work on North American models of the V10.


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (spockcat)*

http://www.chip-tuning.com/
Wetterauer web site, both German and English.

They are one of the most respected chip tuners in Europe.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (VarLordahl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VarLordahl* »_
Well (I am the original poster here







) I'll asnwer these questions.
first off, * Why european chips won't work on the NA cars.*
Put very simply, even if the engines are the same (I'm not sure if they are), we don't have low-sulfur Diesel fuel here in the states yet. Emissions laws require all US gas stations to start selling low-sulfur fuel by January 2006. COntrary to what most idiots will tell you, the reason why you don't see any of hte high-performance TDi engines from Europe in the American lineup (I.e. the 2.0l 170hp 4 cylinder sport diesel, etc..) is that our diesel fuel is terrible.
The reason it has taken so long for us to catch up is that for the past decade, Trucker's unions have been lobbying like crazy to keep high-sulfur diesel in the states (it costs less).
In January 2006, look for diesel to cost about $.20 more per gallon, and look for a host of car companies to roll out their diesel offerings. Honda will release the deisel Civic, Toyota is developing a passenger-car diesel engine, and a host of others. 
Also, I can read German if you want me to.

Pardon me while I indulge myself - I like to lurk on this site and nail diesel topics from time to time.









ULSD phase in STARTS mid 2006, and doesnt go to completion (80% distribution availabilitym, IIRC) until months later (sometime in 2007 or 2008 I believe).
I don't know about the high power engine availability issues with regard to fuel quality. There are several reasons, but fuel quality, and its effect on emissions may be an influencer. But look at the 138hp Passat TDI - pretty powerful, on par technologically with the high power engines in Europe. It runs fine on crappy American fuel. The sulfur issue has to do with emissions equipment, not engine operation.
The fuel is not the reason for the chipping issues, although it might be one of several concerns when pushing the limits of engine performance.
A 20¢ increase per gallon is likely a gross exaggeration. I imagine a few cents at most. I currently get ULSD in Cali for the a little more than regular. For months, I was paying 30 cents less than regular.
Good points about upcoming possible diesel car offerings. Toyota and Honda definitely have impressive tech in the works, and offered now in Europe.
Cheers.


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Autobraun seems to be only a distributor for Wetterauer, whoever they are. Not sure about Dyno-Comp.
I was in touch with Tuningbox of Belgium. They seemed to have a good setup for the V10 as it is its own black box that fits between the ECU and different sensors according to their website. 


I spent some time on the phone with Dyno-Comp and they get all their product from someone in Europe who does the tuning. They were not too knowledgeable when it came to how it worked. Both Dyno-Comp and Wetterauer reflash ECUs, which means you have to send them both ECUs and they reflash them with a performance file. If VW ever reflashes your ECU, you will have to send them back. One reason why some European "chips" may not work on U.S. vehicles is that when you "reflash" an ECU, you are actually not changing all the software; you are just changing certain parts of the software. The part you change is the tables that contain the information the computer uses to run the engine. These tables contain information such as how much fuel to add at a given RPM, at a given throttle position, at a given altitude or temperture, what angle to set the turbo vanes at etc.
When reflashing an ECU, finding these tables and figuring out what they do is a big challenge. Most OEMs use multiple versions of software on a single car, as anyone who has had their TCM reflashed can attest. This is because options change, parts change and the OEMs make improvements as time goes on. It is almost certain that U.S. vehicles have a different software version than their European counterparts. This doesn't mean that the code is in a different language, it just means that there are more or less lines of code. This changes the location of where these tables are. Once you figure out where the tables are, it's not that big a deal to make adjustments for different software versions, but someone has to take the time to do it. Perhaps these European chip tuners haven't bothered because they don't sell in the U.S. or too few are sold here.
I ordered the tuning box module. It's actually two modules, which made me feel a little better about the thing actually working, since the V10 is basically two motors glued together and I couldn't figure out how just one module would work. Anyway, it should be here in about two or three weeks and I'll post details when I get it installed.


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Big Joe)*

Wetterauer's distributors in the US:
ABD Racing
29 Adams St., Suite B-27
Riverside, CA 32504
909.351.9566
Stuart Schikora
Schikora Engineering
Mercedes Tuning
310.459.0170

Indiana-
Need For Speed
Jason Cole
3418 Mishawaka Ave.
South Bend, IN 46615
574.220.7485
Aura Performance
Christopher Fierek
P.O. Box 3302 
Munster, IN 46321 
219.838.1028

New York-
Speed-Tek
545 Meacham Avenue
Elmont, NY 11003
516.327.3188

North Carolina-
German Speed Merchants
6016 Market St.
Wilmington, NC 28405-3618
910.791.4844

Costa Rica
Larsson's Motors
Jurgen Larsson
6th St., 14-156 Avenue
San Jose, Costa Rica
506.256.8483

series advanced 
displacement: 4921 ccm 
compression ratio: 18.5:1 
power: 313 hp 367 hp at 3900 rpm 
torque: 548 ft/lbs 621 ft/lbs at 2000 rpm 
top speed: 134 mph 149 mph


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (docjenser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docjenser* »_Wetterauer's distributors in the US:
Larsson's Motors
Jurgen Larsson
6th St., 14-156 Avenue
San Jose, Costa Rica
506.256.8483


Bush is really extending the nation well.


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (idiot2)*

HEY DID you ever post the results of the tuning box for your v-10?? i ve got one and would love to know if it worked??


----------



## YeloRado (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (torquedork)*

This is jason from need for speed, I have been listed on wetterauers web site as a distributor for some time now. The only problem is that the number listed is my old number and they havnt changed it yet, if you need to get ahold of me for chips please call 5742291570, and as far as i know they have been tuning vw's longer than anyone else, especially the turbos. I used to run a golf1.8t with a ported k04 and custom software from them and have never felt such linear power from any other chip out there. And for reliability, they have the longest history of troulble free turbo chips around, (they wouldnt have a car in the german races that places in the top three if they didnt know what they were doing). Too many people in the states dont give them credit, but in reality they are the ones who should get all the credit, not someone who sits on a laptop and burns a file just cause the computer said it would work good.... If your interested in a product that they test over and over again on a vehicle befor they even sell it, then give me a call, also they socket their chips, so if you ever have any problem at all, you can put your stock chip back in so your not watching your car get towed away,(Like any chip that just gets flashed).... Thanks Jason


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Big Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerChip* »_In standard form, the Volkswagen Touareg 5.0 V10 Turbo Diesel produces 310 hp, however the addition of a PowerchipGold 91 will increase the power to 362 hp. In addition to the extra power, the torque is also increased. The Touareg 5.0 V10 Turbo Diesel produces 553 lb.-ft standard, and this is increased to 630 lb.-ft.

PowerChip


_Modified by Nefarious1.8t at 11:42 AM 8-19-2005_


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Nefarious1.8t)*

Link is dead, as is just a http://www.powerchip.com address.


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (YeloRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YeloRado* »_This is jason from need for speed, I have been listed on wetterauers web site as a distributor for some time now. The only problem is that the number listed is my old number and they havnt changed it yet, if you need to get ahold of me for chips please call 5742291570, and as far as i know they have been tuning vw's longer than anyone else, especially the turbos. I used to run a golf1.8t with a ported k04 and custom software from them and have never felt such linear power from any other chip out there. And for reliability, they have the longest history of troulble free turbo chips around, (they wouldnt have a car in the german races that places in the top three if they didnt know what they were doing). Too many people in the states dont give them credit, but in reality they are the ones who should get all the credit, not someone who sits on a laptop and burns a file just cause the computer said it would work good.... If your interested in a product that they test over and over again on a vehicle befor they even sell it, then give me a call, also they socket their chips, so if you ever have any problem at all, you can put your stock chip back in so your not watching your car get towed away,(Like any chip that just gets flashed).... Thanks Jason









So, for reference, what does the V10 chip from Wett cost?
-Will


----------



## Trimmer2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (BoostAddiction)*

DynoComp uses the EVOtech software and EVOtech NA is owned by RENNTec.


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (spockcat)*

try this company for a v-10 chip they seem to offer realistic numbers like 355hp and 605lb/ft torque all for around a thousand dollars and in my neck of the woods they are so busy you have to make an apointment almost a year in advance. 
Upsolute.com


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (torquedork)*

Let's bring this thread back from the dead. It's now 2 years on from the last post and low sulfur diesel is readily available.
What options exist for Chip Tuning of the V10 TDI? 
I'm aware of O.CT, but I don't believe they are readily available in my neck of the woods.
Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## topshotta02 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Skela)*

these v10's make some amazing torque with proper tuning
i can do these ecu's no problem, im just a bit far from you


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (topshotta02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topshotta02* »_i can do these ecu's no problem

What does this mean? Custom tuning? Off the shelf tuning??


----------



## MZ2006Toureg (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (TighTT)*

Somebody please answer the Question, I would like to know also as a new touareg owner


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (MZ2006Toureg)*

bump back from the dead...
All my vag cars are chipped in some form or fashion... all except the T-reg.
Any news on what's out there for the V10 T Reg?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Skela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skela* »_bump back from the dead...
All my vag cars are chipped in some form or fashion... all except the T-reg.
Any news on what's out there for the V10 T Reg?

Yes. O.CT.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (Skela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skela* »_...I'm aware of O.CT, but I don't believe they are readily available in my neck of the woods.
Anyone have suggestions?

O.CT offers: 359hp/870nm (642ft.lbs) -- better than a R50 or most others "ECU reflash tunes" available for the v10 (and its from a trusted/reliable source).
I'd call Spock (a O.CT dealer) for a DYI install option -- not sure why he didn't mention O.CT in his first post on this topic.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_...I'd call Spock (a O.CT dealer) for a DYI install option -- not sure why he didn't mention O.CT in his first post on this topic...

This is a fairly old thread and Spockcat's first post was in 2004...not sure O.CT was available then. Spockcat did mention O.CT in his more recent post to this thread.










_Modified by leebo at 10:25 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## V10dieseldub (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (leebo)*

I was Just at H2OI and talked to APR Tuning and they will be working on Tuning for the V10 TDI in November of this year, I will post and let all who wish to know how it goes and what kind of gains will come of this!!


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (V10dieseldub)*

I have had the O.CT program in mine since it was new (thanks, Spock). I don't have a single negative thing to say about it.
It's awesome, especially when there is some kid in an STI at the light next to you; by the time his turbo spools, I am two cars ahead of him.
I shocked a guy in a V10 M5 too. Took him all the way to 50 mph to get ahead of me.


----------



## V10dieseldub (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (teutonicv10)*

Glad to here that, Did you get the gains talked about in the above posts? How is your fael milage, do you tow anything with your Touareg? was this with all stock equipment or did you have to do any modifications? did you have to bring it to O.Ct to have it done? Very intrested!!!


----------



## V10TDI (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (V10dieseldub)*

You can take it to a O.CT tuner near you. For the list of tuners go to 
http://www.stratmosphere.com/s...s.htm


----------



## V10dieseldub (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (V10TDI)*

Thanks I will try and contact them What about the other questions I asked?


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (V10dieseldub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10dieseldub* »_Glad to here that, Did you get the gains talked about in the above posts? How is your fael milage, do you tow anything with your Touareg? was this with all stock equipment or did you have to do any modifications? did you have to bring it to O.Ct to have it done? Very intrested!!! 

I have an '06 V10 as well. While I have not dynoed it, it's certainly quicker, especially over 3500 rpm.
Mileage is generally around 22-24 mpg average per tank on the display and around 21-23 mpg calculated. I have seen as high as 28 mpg on longer highway trips.
I do have a boat with trailer - about 7500 lbs. No problems.
No other engine mods.
Spock did mine. GL


----------



## V10dieseldub (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (teutonicv10)*

Thank you This has been a great help none of the links for the Florida O.CT seem to work I just may have to go to another state to have it done. Any problem with dealer Warrenty work after being chipped? I don't know how you feel but I love this truck and the power for trailering is great!


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Is there a North American distributor that has software for theV10T Di (V10dieseldub)*

Anyone ever heard of Kerma TDI?
They claim to be TDI Experts.
http://www.kermatdi.com/servle...g+V10


_Modified by I8ABUG at 7:54 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10TDI* »_
You can take it to a O.CT tuner near you. For the list of tuners go to 
http://www.stratmosphere.com/s...s.htm


Franks European in Lynnwood, WA from that list has been closed for at least 4 years.


----------

